# In Case of Emergency



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a cell phone tip that can be very helpful.

In case of emergency ICE - Good Info Paramedics will turn to a victim's cell phone for clues to that person's identity. You can make their job much easier with a simple idea that they are trying to get everyone to adopt: ICE. ICE stands for In Case of Emergency. If you add an entry in the contacts list in your cell phone under ICE, with the name and phone no.of the person that the emergency services should call on your behalf, you can save them a lot of time and have your loved ones contacted quickly. It only takes a few moments of your time to do.Paramedics know what ICE means and they look for it immediately. ICE your cell phone NOW! For verification of ICE visit:
http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_in_case_of_emergency.htm


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks...never knew about this till now.............. :up:


----------



## Matrix1999 (May 4, 2005)

As I was reading this, I was wondering one thing. Is this another hoax (seriously) after checking with Urban Legends Reference Site and calling our local Paramedics it's true! 

Thanks


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes, i have never heard of ICE before my friend is on the emergency squad here and is trying to get ICE going here..............


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks, never heard of this before.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

yea thanks I never Knew about this


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I just read about this in the local newspaper yesterday and added it to my phone. :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good idea, I added my wife's cellphone to it.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Nota bad idea .. although I really dislike Cell Phones. Seems like everytime I get behind some moron on the road they are talkin on the stupid things instead of driving.

I did foward it to the people I know with them but in my case they just might as well shoot me and put me outa my misery. I don't think I'll ever get one.

They just don't work for me


----------



## Deodar (Apr 3, 2005)

Good idea!I thought 'In case of emergency Break glass'-but nothing ever happens &
now have to drink out of cups! I have medic alarm,works by remote from phone &
pendant around neck?Working on coding it for a)Sat Nav b)Cell phone-because the
nearest relay can pin point location with good coverage.So a coded cell phone should
be able to act as "pendant', with a locator too(& be used away from home).Trying to
interest phone Co and 'emergency responders'.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Space Cowboy, it's not necessary to constantly use a cellphone if you have it. However, it's really handy to have a phone sometimes. I give very few people my cellphone number, but when I need it, I really do need it.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Space Cowboy, it's not necessary to constantly use a cellphone if you have it. However, it's really handy to have a phone sometimes. I give very few people my cellphone number, but when I need it, I really do need it.


I hear ya John.. My wife has one for work and it's nice being able to get ahold of her when I need some advice  Which is allot lately ..lol

The thing is they don't work for me? I can't hear what the person is saying and I get told I'm yelling into it? I've used 3 different kinds and they all do the same thing for me.

I've quit answering the phone at home recently and started screening all my calls. I moved answering machine over by the computer so if it's something important I can pick up.

Phones just plain annoy me anymore. Probably from doing tech support for the last 15 years and being tied to one for 10 hours a day. 
I dunno 

My 99 year old Grandpa has one of those life alerts cause he still lives at home and he fell down one Sunday while getting ready for church and couldn't get up. So the police came and kicked in his brand new door. They won't take a key or even want to know where one is at. They would rather destroy his house. Probably some legal crap but he's lived there forever and it's a small town so I don't get it.

I'd rather get email


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're in the situation that your Grandfather was in, I'm not sure that email is going to get it done.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> If you're in the situation that your Grandfather was in, I'm not sure that email is going to get it done.


I agree. But a cell phone wouldn't have helped him either.

Maybe we all need one of those 666 micro chips installed in our rears so Big Brother can keep an eye on us?

Ever notice that some people can't even multitask with a cell phone? I just went outside and some gal got a call and she had to stop walking to talk on the phone.

They are pretty expensive also aren't they?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I can walk and chew gum at the same time, and I can even answer a call on the cell phone without interrupting the other two activities. 

Everything has it's price, but if you only use a cellphone for emergencies, you can buy a prepaid one for $30 or so and keep it for months. Cheap insurance I would say...


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

ICE - In Case of Emergency


----------

